# Max tire size on 2WD



## Havvie (Jun 15, 2010)

This has probably been asked before but I cannot find the thread. 
I currently have a 2WD '93 Standard Cab Pickup w/ 14 x 5 rims which originally come with P195/75R14 tires. I'd like to know the maximum sized tires I could use on these rims that would not cause interference with the steering (or atleast only minimal consquences- where it's drivable) and without any suspension and bodylifting. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I run 225/75 r14's on mine...a bit more clearance...and no fuel economy diff...speed says 3mph 5 kph diff. 91 HB 350 000 kms


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I went to 235/75/R15 's


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i had p235/75/r15 and now im running 31/10.5r15 and when im going 55 im really going 70 would it change the speed that much even though the tires were really close in size


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> I went to 235/75/R15 's


i did too, they look great! but will rub at full compression


----------



## Havvie (Jun 15, 2010)

Are all of these on 2WD, no modifications? If not, let me know please. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Nope, no mods for clearance on mine.*



GeoBMX4Life said:


> I run 225/75 r14's on mine...a bit more clearance...and no fuel economy diff...speed says 3mph 5 kph diff. 91 HB 350 000 kms


 Not a huge diff in size, and I did no suspention mods.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

mine is 2wd


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I also have a 2wd, I have seen a guy hit a speed bump and the tires came up and hit the fenders, bulged them out  so.... I put a 2" body lift on it (it was cheap, less hassle than a 3") It sits as high as a stock 4wd, which helps when I go to the lake etc.... and I dont have to worry about hitting my fenders!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i run 235/75r 15s on a 15x10 rim truck tires and put a ton on my truck at least once a week.. probably has stock original shocks ..and everything else is stock .. not a rub ..ever..

on my other truck i run 235/75 r 15s on a pathy rim .those are lt tires ..not a rub ever..


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

a big enough bump(jump) and they'll rub, i've never seen any change in fender shape though. change in color sometimes, but not shape. some really hard hits too


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*WOW...But HOW???*



zanegrey said:


> i run 235/75r 15s on a 15x10 rim truck tires and put a ton on my truck at least once a week.. probably has stock original shocks ..and everything else is stock .. not a rub ..ever..
> 
> on my other truck i run 235/75 r 15s on a pathy rim .those are lt tires ..not a rub ever..


 Ok, I'm impressed but...with the 235/75r 15s on a 15x10...and a ton(2000lbs) I'm curious to know if you have a leaf-spring beef up and what your shocks are. I'm wondering because I run pellet stove heat in my place and a ton of pellets is too much weight for my bed...1500lbs is all I can do in one load... and I run 225 75r 14s. Thanks ZG!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my trucks are stock..
one is an 86.5 and the other is an 87..

i have a 92 and a 94 but they do not seem to take the weight..

with the 14' you are closer to the ground ...

my tires never rub...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

HHmmmm...makes me wonder if I should throw a leaf spring or two extra in...I wonder what the difference is in susp between the late 80s and early 90s...I really didn't think there was a difference...but apparently there is.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have had the opinion that the 90's and later truck were built with lighter steel..

i know when i shipped leaf springs the 95 leaf springs weighed less than the the 89 leaf springs ..

i also think the frames have less metal in them as well

alot of the trucks i run across from the 90's have rusted frames.

my 86.5 and 87 trucks frames have no rust ..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Fair enuf, I've had the box off my truck a few times, and the frame is still solid...but its mostly been up in Alberta where we don't use more than 3% salt/sand mixture. I think that you are right about the less metal in the 90's trucks...and I'm gonna put atleast 1 more leaf in, its chaep and easy. Thanks again!


----------



## Lifes2short4b (Dec 3, 2021)

SPEEDO said:


> I went to 235/75/R15 's


235/75/15? Was it a 15x8 rim?


----------

